# CHRISTMAS CAROLS FOR THE DISTURBED



## klubnomad (Mar 6, 2006)

Not very politically correct but hey, neither is Christmas these days 


1. Schizophrenia --- Do You Hear What I Hear? 

2. Multiple Personality Disorder --- We Three Kings Disoriented Are 

3. Dementia --- I Think I'll be Home for Christmas 

4. Narcissistic --- Hark the Herald Angels Sing... About Me 

5. Manic --- Deck the Halls and Walls and House and Lawn and Streets and Stores and Office and Town and Cars and Buses and Trucks and Trees and.... 

6. Paranoid --- Santa Claus is Coming to Town... to Get Me 

7. Borderline Personality Disorder --- Thoughts of Roasting on an Open Fire 

8. Attention Deficit Disorder --- Silent night, Holy oooh look at the froggy - can I have a chocolate, why is France so far away? 

9.Obsessive Compulsive Disorder --- Jingle Bells, Jingle Bells, Jingle, Bells, Jingle Bells, Jingle Bells, Jingle Bells, Jingle Bells, Jingle, Bells, Jingle Bells, Jingle Bells, Jingle Bells, Jingle Bells, Jingle, Bells, Jingle Bells, Jingle Bells, Jingle Bells, Jingle Bells, Jingle Bells, Jingle Bells , Jingle Bells, Jingle Bells, Jingle Bells, Jingle, Bells, Jingle Bells, Jingle Bells, Jingle Bells, Jingle Bells, Jingle Bells, Jingle Bells, Jingle Bells, Jingle Bells, Jingle Bells, Jingle Bells, Jingle Bells, Jingle Bells, Jingle Bells, Jingle Bells 

Seasons greetings my arse! 



MERRY CHRISTMAS ONE AND ALL 


Dave & Eddi

656


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

As you say, Dave, not very PC.

:lol: @ 5,8 & 9, though. Merry bl**dy Christmas.

Gerald


----------



## BargainHunter (Apr 16, 2006)

PC my A**se. My 18 yr old daughter has OCD ADHD and Tourettes Syndrome and she thought it was absolutely hilarious.

Regards

Malcolm


----------



## thesnail (May 1, 2005)

*pc?*

Happy Christmas Dave n'Eddi,,Happy Christmas Dave n'Eddi,,Happy Christmas Dave n'Eddi,,Happy Christmas Dave n'Eddi,,Happy Christmas Dave n'Eddi,,Happy Christmas Dave n'Eddi,,Happy Christmas Dave n'Eddi,,Happy Christmas Dave n'Eddi,,lHappy Christmas Dave n'Eddi,,Happy Christmas Dave n'Eddi,,luv Rosemary Snail luv Rosemary Snail luv Rosemary Snail luv Rosemary Snail luv Rosemary Snail luv Rosemary Snail luv Rosemary Snail luv Rosemary Snail luv Rosemary Snail 
ETCxx


----------



## EddietheEagle (Oct 2, 2005)

On that theme,

Dear All,

My heartfelt appreciation goes out to all of you who have taken the time and trouble to send me "forwards" over the past 12 months. Thank you for making me feel safe, secure, blessed and healthy.

Extra thanks to whoever sent me the email about rat crap in the glue on envelopes - cause I now have to go get a wet towel every time I need to seal an envelope.

Also, I scrub the top of every can I open for the same reason. Because of your genuine concern, I no longer drink Coca Cola because I know it can remove toilet stains, which is not exactly an appealing characteristic.

I no longer check the coin return on pay phones because I could be pricked with a needle infected with AIDS.

I no longer use cancer-causing deodorants even though I smell like a water buffalo on a hot day.

I no longer go to shopping malls because someone might drug me with a perfume sample and rob me.

I no longer eat KFC because their "chickens" are actually horrible Mutant freaks with no eyes or feathers.

I no longer worry about my soul because at last count, I have 363,214 angels looking out for me.

Thanks to you, I have learned that God only answers my prayers if I forward an email to seven of my friends and make a wish within five minutes.

I no longer have any savings because I gave it to a sick girl on the Internet who is about to die in the hospital (for the 1,387,258th time).

I no longer have any money at all in fact - but that will change once I receive the $15,000 that Microsoft and AOL are sending me for participating in their special on-line email program/surveys.

Yes, I want to thank you all so much for looking out for me that I will now return the favour!

If you don't send this email to at least 144,000 people in the next 7 minutes, a large pigeon with a wicked case of diarrhea will land on your head at 5:00 PM (EST) this afternoon. I know this will occur because it actually happened to a friend of my next door neighbours ex-mother-in-law's second husband's cousin's beautician.

DO IT NOW OR ELSE.

And have a nice day! Merry Christmas and Happy New year


----------



## Motorhomersimpson (May 9, 2005)

:lol: :lol: @ Eddie :lol: :lol: 


MHS...Rob


----------

